# Quickie Hawthorne project...



## mickeyc (Sep 13, 2018)

Bought this from Zach (ZE52414) here on the CABE for something to do.  Hideous paint, but I like the lines of the bike.

Mike


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 13, 2018)

I always say , ther ain't nothin like a Quickie !


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 13, 2018)

Those style tank bikes are always eye catching and worthy of a ride !


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree  !! I allways liked these frames w/ the narrow tank, ride in style...


----------

